# Help Trooubleshoot KDS-60A3000



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, she crapped the bed last night...This short or whatever is visible through the plastic right above the lamp door...outtta warranty, but I ain't afraid to crack her open...I have a new bulb/housing which I will install soon, but I think I need a service manual, I hate to waste such a great TV, I will fix this sumagun..


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

What do you need the service manual for?

Instructions for changing the bulb/housing are right in the user manual (and it is very, very easy to do). It is intended to be a user replaceable part. It took me about 5 minutes to do - no tools needed. Here's a link to a .pdf of the manual on Sony's site: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/KDS50A3000.pdf

Looking at your video (it kind of hard to tell, but), I think that "spark" is just the lamp trying (and failing) to strike. Pretty sure you just have a dead bulb.

Change it out. If it doesn't work, you haven't lost anything. FWIW, you are correct, this is an absolutely fantastic HDTV (the best RP ever made, IMO). If it came to it, I would spend some $$ fixing it before moving on to a newer HDTV.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks All, for 119 bucks, I got a new bulb and basically a new TV, the Lamp Circuitry indeed has a feed back, new lamp fixed it, perfect! Thanks again.! Tghe spark was actually appearing higher than the bulb housing, or maybe it was an optical illusion.

Oh, I didn't think it was the bulb because I replaced it last year, I thought I was going to have to do some surgery, so I would need the service manual, luckily the bulb was the issue, problem solved.


----------

